# Passionfruit Mead



## SKBugs (25/2/18)

I have a couple of kilos of passionfruit in the freezer and was wanting to do a melomel from it. 
Does anyone have any advice as to how much pulp to use for 5ltr? Also I was wondering if anything else would be needed to add to make it special - spices or something?


----------



## Airgead (26/2/18)

My general rule of thumb for fruit is about 250g for 5l. You will need to experiment but that's not a bad starting point. 

As for spices, what goes nicely with passionfruit? Vanilla? Clove? 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SKBugs (26/2/18)

Thanks Dave. 
Steve


----------



## Deepregret (15/10/18)

I’ve been thinking for a while about a good Aussie Christmas beer, but I’ve been stuck on flavours. I think a passion fruit mead would be spot on! If you could get it tasting kinda like a Pavlova? Thoughts?


----------



## SKBugs (18/1/19)

Update on this fella. At bottling in Aug 2018 it tasted bloody awful. But I had a bottle a couple of weeks ago and it was fantastic.

5 litre batch made in April 2018
1.2 kg honey (bush honey from local beekeeper)
Mangrove Jacks M05 yeast
nutrient
All dumped in together
OG 1.08

Racked at 1.002 and added 250 gr passion fruit pulp defrosted. Also added half a vanilla seed.

After a month in secondary i added about 3 grams of oak chips.

At bottling, it was all hot and oaky with strong passionfruit flavours. 
FG was aron 1.000 but not sure what the fruit would do with the gravity readings.

Anyway, 5 months on and it was really nice - no esters, passionfruit and the oak made for a really nice mouth feel. It was a bit cloudy but that could easily be taken care of next time.

As i said, i will very much like to try again carbonated.


----------



## SKBugs (18/1/19)

Deepregret said:


> I’ve been thinking for a while about a good Aussie Christmas beer, but I’ve been stuck on flavours. I think a passion fruit mead would be spot on! If you could get it tasting kinda like a Pavlova? Thoughts?


Hey sorry mate, i have been a bit missing in action.

as stated above, it was great. Not sure how it would go with pavlova tho .


----------



## goatchop41 (19/1/19)

Deepregret said:


> I’ve been thinking for a while about a good Aussie Christmas beer, but I’ve been stuck on flavours. I think a passion fruit mead would be spot on! If you could get it tasting kinda like a Pavlova? Thoughts?



You could make a basic neutral beer like a cream ale, then add lactose in the boil and passionfruit after fermentation. Sort of like a milkshake IPA, but without the hops? Or even make a milkshake IPA with passionfruit and a huge galaxy dry hop


----------

